

Ask YC: Grooveshark Lite, What Do You Think? - socalsamba
http://listen.grooveshark.com/

======
mdolon
Amazing.

This is easily one of the best interfaces for a music player that I have ever
seen. The music selection is great, load times are nice and there are no ads.
Did I mention the interface is both gorgeous and efficient?

I would prefer that it played a song when I clicked on the title rather than
having to hit 'Play Song' each time. Other than that stunning job on this
application.

Edit: I felt I should have been more constructive/useful.

------
omnipath
The download client stinks. I have OS.X Tiger, and the client farked on me,
and doesn't allow me to do anything else to it. No idea how to fix it.

It took me 3 days to get accepted into program. That isn't such a big deal,
except there was no confirmation email/text to let me know that the request
went through. I ended up signing up three times till I figured it out.

Songs keep disappearing and reappearing when doing a song search. Within
minutes. If a song disappears and it's on your queue, there is now way to
know. The playlist just gets stuck there. And as others have stated, the play
button not actually starting any playing is rather annoying. And this was on
XP.

------
socalsamba
For people with trouble streaming -

[http://www.grooveshark.com/blog/2008/04/22/update-
grooveshar...](http://www.grooveshark.com/blog/2008/04/22/update-grooveshark-
lite-streaming-issues/)

------
ggruschow
Minor problem on first use:

    
    
      1 Search for song "Concord Dawn Morning Light"
      2 Click on first song title
      3 Click on Play button on lower right, as I'm used to from every audio device and program since I've been born.
      4 Uh, nothing.
      5 Double click on song.
      6 Nothing.
      7 Oh, I have to click Play Song, or that cryptic little control on the right of the name.
    

Should be an easy fix I'd guess.

Nonetheless, pretty cool.

------
llimllib
So I get on, search for "costello" since he was on the radio on the way home,
and listen to "watching the detectives". Cool!

But then the music stops - shouldn't it continue playing on down the list?
Seems to me the right default is to play until told to stop.

(Oh and that's Mac + FF2, worked fine for me unlike the other guy on this
thread)

~~~
llimllib
I tried it out at work this morning, and couldn't get anything to play on
either firefox or safari. I can queue up music, and hitting play changes it to
a pause button, but the song never starts.

------
rantfoil
Doesn't work on my mac + firefox. "Play song" doesn't work.

Barring that, I am impressed with the clean UI, very iPhone-esque.

~~~
jrockway
Heh, when I load the page it just says "Alternative content" in an H1. I am
using Iceweasel with javascript disabled and Gnash instead of Flash though :)

------
sdurkin
Excellent design. Really, much better than anything I could ever do. My humble
attempt at constructive criticism follows.

The "play song" overlay is too obtrusive. It feels interruptive, which is what
the transparency is trying to avoid. Maybe make the X out button bigger and
more prominent?

Also, does anyone know if there is a way to kill the Flex initialization and
loading bar? It just feels amateur.

Finally, the biggest thing I'm looking for in a site like this is the ability
to quickly download whole albums? Maybe you should cross-reference the album
search with an index of the album, so as to ensure it only downloads one copy
of each song, and have a one-button album download feature.

Also, isn't it a trivial process to determine which links are still live by
seeing if each user plays through the song's entirety?

------
goot
This is so impressive. It has some really obscure music too.

By the way, was this made in Adobe Flex?

~~~
socalsamba
That it was

------
bwc
scary cool. is it legal?

~~~
edw519
"is it legal"

Good question. Hope someone can answer that here, for those of us who care
about that sort of thing.

This looks like the best thing I've seen to replace napster. Good job!

~~~
rms
>for those of us who care about that sort of thing

and for those who don't, I have one open waffles invite right now, first to
email gets it

------
babo
Way cool, fast and responsive with a clean interface. I was impressed when I
drag and dropped an album to my playlist, it's nice to see such an intuitive
GUI.

------
SwellJoe
Cool, but it stops every 15 seconds for me, making the music unlistenable (the
"Popular" category is already 95% unlistenable due to the horror that is
average taste in music...but searching turns up all sorts of good stuff).
Since the major labels aren't historically friendly to this kind of thing, I
suspect it won't last long even if they try to make it profitable for the
labels. Indie labels are far more open-minded.

------
brianlash
This is awesome... the interface is so slick. The player didn't work but I'm
impressed by the breadth of the music library.

------
omouse
The only problem was the "play" button.

Otherwise, fracking awesome.

~~~
as
Someone has been watching Battlestar Galactica.

The play button doesn't work for me either. Firefox and Ubuntu.

------
yan
I prefer hypem.com for discovering music.

------
JesseAldridge
Not working for me. Ubuntu 8.04. Firefox 3 beta 5. The interface works, but
the song doesn't play.

------
doug_m
just incredible design and interface - many congrats. Mind sharing details
about what you used?

------
pmorici
The interface brings to mind a cross between iTunes and the iPhone.

------
simianstyle
killer user interface

------
LPTS
your christian rap genres are all messed up. I was playing around browsing and
you gat pranked or something. Christian Gangsta. Hahaha.

